# RIP Ronnie James Dio



## Torinir (May 16, 2010)

Apparently Ronnie James Dio, former lead singer of Black Sabbath, among many other notable bands, has passed away from stomach cancer, which he had been fighting for a few years.

http://www.drfunkenberry.com/2010/05/15/breaking-ronnie-james-dio-of-black-sabbath-has-died/
http://metalasfuck.net/zine/news/2010/ronnie-james-dio-loses-his-battle-cancer
http://www.metalinsider.net/news/ronnie-james-dio-passes - Note: The MetalInsider site has been getting hit hard. You might have problems connecting.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 16, 2010)

wait whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat


that sucks


----------



## Plantar (May 16, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFF Damn. He was amazing! I can't believe this! D: < ;~; He is one of my inspirations. 

Mike Baker too... Why is everyone awesome dying within the past few years?


----------



## Vintage (May 16, 2010)




----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 16, 2010)

-dies inside- I just had to deliver the bad news to my dad and his crew. There was a group "oh no " and now they're switching to a movie with Dio in it :/


----------



## Torinir (May 16, 2010)

Denied: Looks like his wife's coming out and saying he's not dead. Yet.

http://www.roadrunnerrecords.com/blabbermouth.net/news.aspx?mode=Article&newsitemID=140115


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 16, 2010)

Why must you lie, internet? grawr. I'm glad he's alive


----------



## Jashwa (May 16, 2010)

God dammit misleading info. D:


----------



## Vintage (May 16, 2010)

uh, internet?

_a word, please._


----------



## Telnac (May 16, 2010)

Rumor.  Thread FAIL.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 16, 2010)

Such a great group.  Would suck if he did die.
I have heard he isnt doing to good tho.


----------



## Snack (May 16, 2010)

who


----------



## Alstor (May 16, 2010)

Snack said:


> who


 Leader of Black Sabbath and Dio that created this.


----------



## Thatch (May 16, 2010)

Snack said:


> who



The guy from the poster in the opening from Tenacious D movie :V


----------



## Lucy Bones (May 16, 2010)

Well, it's in and official. He died.


----------



## Mentova (May 16, 2010)

Yeah, it's not a troll. He actually did die. =[


----------



## <CaliforniaStripes> (May 16, 2010)

T.T RIP


----------



## DragonZammy (May 16, 2010)

It's unbelievable. He was probably the best singer, ever. D:

It makes me depressed to think of this huge loss for the metal community... the musicans in general all over the world...

He was THE metal...

May he come back from the dead and live forever! >:C
THAT'S AN ORDER.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Lucy Bones (May 16, 2010)

DragonZammy said:


> It's unbelievable. He was probably the best singer, ever. D:
> 
> It makes me depressed to think of this huge loss for the metal community... the musicans in general all over the world...
> 
> ...


Thaaaaat's a bit of an overstatement.

Dio wasn't _the best singer ever._ He definitely was a pioneer of rock, though. May he rest in peace.


----------



## DragonZammy (May 16, 2010)

Ahkmill said:


> Thaaaaat's a bit of an overstatement.
> 
> Dio wasn't _the best singer ever._ He definitely was a pioneer of rock, though. May he rest in peace.



In my eyes (and ears), he was~
There are lots of other great singers, but it was something with Dio. His voice, his music, his everything~ 

I'm not telling everyone to agree with me, just saying my opinion~


----------



## Alstor (May 16, 2010)

God dammit. The horns will never be the same.


----------



## Hir (May 16, 2010)

DragonZammy said:


> It's unbelievable. He was probably the best singer, ever. D:
> 
> It makes me depressed to think of this huge loss for the metal community... the musicans in general all over the world...
> 
> ...


Did his cock taste good then? :V




Seriously though, this sucks :c


----------



## DragonZammy (May 16, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Did his cock taste good then? :V



lolwut


----------



## TimberBunny (May 16, 2010)

Boo on that.

I was going to correct and say Ozzy was the lead singer for Black Sabbath, but i do recall something about Ozzy not being the first singer.


----------



## fabel (May 16, 2010)

*Dio has died.*

Dio, Black Sabbeth's replacement for Ozzy passed away today. He was 67. Cancer got him. thoughts?


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Dio has died.*

i thought there was a mix up and a rep said he was alive, did he just die within a couple of hours?


----------



## Hir (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Dio has died.*

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=72059


----------



## paxil rose (May 16, 2010)

*Rant*

Ronnie James Dio is dead.



He is fucking dead.


----------



## Browder (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Rant*

Who is this, and why should I care?


----------



## Shaui (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Rant*

Who is he?


----------



## Jashwa (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Rant*

R&R, I am disappoint. 

It makes me sad too, Paxil, but there's a thread in The Tube about it.


----------



## Willow (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Rant*

I never really listened to much Black Sabbath and this still makes me somewhat sad


----------



## CannonFodder (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Rant*

Wait, what?
.......
He really died?
Fffffuuuuuuuuccccccckkkkkk!


----------



## Zseliq (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Rant*

:C


----------



## paxil rose (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Rant*

You fuckers. You fucking fuckers.

Dio is dead.


----------



## Browder (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Rant*



paxil rose said:


> You fuckers. You fucking fuckers.
> 
> Dio is dead.



I'm sorry, I don't know who he is. I even looked at the two other threads that covered this and I can't muster any emotional investment at all. Isn't he just some singer? Singers come and go.


----------



## paxil rose (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Rant*

Micheal Jackson was a God damn singer. It was Dio for Christs sake.


----------



## Zseliq (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Rant*

Paxil, do you need a hug?


----------



## Takun (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Rant*



Browder said:


> Who is this, and why should I care?





Shaui said:


> Who is he?




Out.  Now.


Though I didn't really like Dio era Sabbath.  Everything else is great though.

Also, he's Dio.  He's like the nicest guy in music.


----------



## Browder (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Rant*



paxil rose said:


> Micheal Jackson was a God damn singer. It was Dio for Christs sake.



Forgive me I have honestly never heard of him until now. Why is he important again?


----------



## Willow (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Rant*



Browder said:


> Forgive me I have honestly never heard of him until now. Why is he important again?


Black Sabbath


----------



## CannonFodder (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Rant*



paxil rose said:


> Micheal Jackson was a God damn singer. It was Dio for Christs sake.


*gives paxil a hug*


----------



## paxil rose (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Rant*



Zseliq said:


> Paxil, do you need a hug?



I need a God damn Dio.


----------



## Aden (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Rant*



Browder said:


> Who is this, and why should I care?





Shaui said:


> Who is he?





Browder said:


> I'm sorry, I don't know who he is. I even looked at the two other threads that covered this and I can't muster any emotional investment at all. Isn't he just some singer? Singers come and go.



I am so supremely disappoint.


----------



## Shaui (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Rant*



Takun said:


> Out.  Now.
> 
> 
> Though I didn't really like Dio era Sabbath.  Everything else is great though.
> ...



Hey, hush you...

if Mozart died I would know who it was, I happen to like classical an infinite amount more than Black Sabbath..

and therefore don't know much about modern music stars. oh wait..Mozart is already dead, boo hoo!!


----------



## Browder (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Rant*



WillowWulf said:


> Black Sabbath



I got that bit, thanks. And Black Sabbath is superior to every other band with a dead singer because...?


----------



## Willow (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Rant*



Browder said:


> I got that bit, thanks. And Black Sabbath is superior to every other band with a dead singer because...?


We weren't saying they were superior, but it's quite sad that a music legend has passed


----------



## Browder (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Rant*



WillowWulf said:


> We weren't saying they were superior, but it's quite sad that a music legend has passed



That's what they said about Michael Jackson, but Paxil does not think that's an adequate comparison for some reason.


----------



## Takun (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Rant*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmSt1oEIshE

Manliest song involving rainbows.


----------



## Ames (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Rant*

Aren't there three threads on this subject atm?


----------



## Ben (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Rant*

Dio is famous for the actual band called Dio, not Black Sabbath. He was only the lead singer of Black Sabbath for 3 years.


----------



## Takun (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Dio has died.*

Well he was more than just Ozzy's replacement but yeah he's dead.  Cancer.  Everyone's dying this year.  :'(


----------



## Browder (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Rant*



Takun said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmSt1oEIshE
> 
> Manliest song involving rainbows.



He sounds nice, I guess.



JamesB said:


> Aren't there three threads on this subject atm?



Yes. Yes there are.


----------



## Takun (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Rant*

*à² _à²  **à² _à²  **à² _à²  **à² _à² 

*^AT BEN


----------



## Willow (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Rant*



Ben said:


> Dio is famous for the actual band called Dio, not Black Sabbath. He was only the lead singer of Black Sabbath for 3 years.


Yep

I didn't really listen to Dio either..I suck


----------



## Corto (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Rant*



Browder said:


> Who is this, and why should I care?





Shaui said:


> Who is he?


 Be so very glad I'm not a mod anymore. 

This fucking sucks.

 Long live Rock N Roll, old man.


----------



## Browder (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Rant*



Corto said:


> Be so very glad I'm not a mod anymore.
> 
> This fucking sucks.
> 
> Long live Rock N Roll, old man.



I can get an infraction for musical ignorance? =/


----------



## Aden (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Rant*



Browder said:


> I can get an infraction for musical ignorance? =/



It'll happen if I become a mod

VOTE ADEN 2010


----------



## Browder (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Rant*

Wait wasn't this thread locked?


----------



## OssumPawesome (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Rant*



Browder said:


> Wait wasn't this thread locked?



I don't know. Let's make a thread about mods to inquire why.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Rant*



Browder said:


> Wait wasn't this thread locked?


Yes it was


----------



## Aden (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Rant*



Exunod said:


> I don't know. Let's make a thread about mods to inquire why.



We might want to all make individual threads just to make sure at least one is noticed.


----------



## Zerig (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Dio has died.*

One hit wonder dies, and suddenly the entire internet is his no.1 fan.


----------



## Takun (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Dio has died.*



Zerig said:


> One hit wonder dies, and suddenly the entire internet is his no.1 fan.




>1 hit wonder

>1 hit wonder


>1 hit wonder






>1 hit wonder


----------



## Plantar (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Dio has died.*



Zerig said:


> One hit wonder dies, and suddenly the entire internet is his no.1 fan.


Since when was Dio a one-hit wonder?


----------



## Aden (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Dio has died.*



Zerig said:


> *One hit wonder* dies, and suddenly the entire internet is his no.1 fan.



I'm going to murder you.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Dio has died.*



Zerig said:


> One hit wonder dies, and suddenly the entire internet is his no.1 fan.



[yt]l7baSkrvdUo[/yt]


----------



## Browder (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Dio has died.*



Zerig said:


> One hit wonder dies, and suddenly the entire internet is his no.1 fan.



I did some research. Apparently some people consider him the Father of Metal. While this means jack shit too me, he wasn't a one hit wonder.

And why are there a bajillion threads? Mods can merge topics, right? *HintHint*


----------



## Ben (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Dio has died.*



Browder said:


> And why are there a bajillion threads? Mods can merge topics, right? *HintHint*



That's what just happened. Thank Irreverent. :B


----------



## Zerig (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Dio has died.*



Crocodile said:


> Since when was Dio a one-hit wonder?



Between releasing Holy Diver and dying.


----------



## Corto (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Dio has died.*



Zerig said:


> Between releasing Holy Diver and dying.


Are you fucking retarded? Dio is one of the biggest influences on modern metal. Do you, by any chance, also consider Iron Maiden to be a one hit wonder? You know, between The Trooper and now? Just because you heard only one song doesn't mean he's a one hit wonder.

I'm blasting We Rock at maximum volumen right now. It seems the proper way to bid him farewell.


----------



## Deleted member 19863 (May 16, 2010)

HOLY DIVER

YOU'VE BEEN DOWN TOO LONG IN THE MIDNIGHT SEA!


----------



## Zerig (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Dio has died.*



Corto said:


> Are you fucking retarded? Dio is one of the biggest influences on modern metal. Do you, by any chance, also consider Iron Maiden to be a one hit wonder? You know, between The Trooper and now? Just because you heard only one song doesn't mean he's a one hit wonder.
> 
> I'm blasting We Rock at maximum volumen right now. It seems the proper way to bid him farewell.



Being anything other than a one hit wonder would mean the majority of people know a song other than Holy Diver, which they don't. I don't see why you guys are getting so defensive either, it's not like I said he sucks ass, which, coincedentally, I think he does.


----------



## Corto (May 16, 2010)

Ok, you're free to feel however you do about his music, but please consider two things before continuing to post in this thread: First of all, do you know all the world? No? Oh, then how come you know everyone knows only Holy Diver? I could argue that most of the world recognizes only Killing in the Name Of from RATM or Stairway to Heaven from Led Zepellin, would you also call them one-hit wonders?

Second, this is a fucking thread mourning a recently deceased artist. Maybe you don't like him but how about some fucking consideration before playing the "oh look at me I don't like this dude and will insult everyone who does because I'm cool" card and looking like a douche?


----------



## Takun (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Dio has died.*



Zerig said:


> Being anything other than a one hit wonder would mean the majority of people know a song other than Holy Diver, which they don't. I don't see why you guys are getting so defensive either, it's not like I said he sucks ass, which, coincedentally, I think he does.



Rainbow in the Dark, your point is invalid.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 16, 2010)

Corto said:


> Second, this is a fucking thread mourning a recently deceased artist. Maybe you don't like him but how about some fucking consideration before playing the "oh look at me I don't like this dude and will insult everyone who does because I'm cool" card and looking like a douche?



the jd salinger thread


----------



## Corto (May 16, 2010)

Didn't read it. The only other "deceased famous person topic" I recall is McNamara's but that had like 3 replies.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 17, 2010)

well it devolved into people yelling at ty but there was some "worst book ever hnnnnggh"

which is pretty funny 2 me



just like this thread right now


----------



## MichaelFoster (May 17, 2010)

Metal's about to get fucking crazy. I like to imagine how different metal will be when Tony Iommi or Ozzy dies. Too bad they're immortal.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 17, 2010)

It'll be more of a relief when Ozzy dies

Like "My goodness, I never thought he would go on so long. He was mostly wrinkles."


----------



## Zerig (May 17, 2010)

Corto said:


> Ok, you're free to feel however you do about his music, but please consider two things before continuing to post in this thread: First of all, do you know all the world? No? Oh, then how come you know everyone knows only Holy Diver? I could argue that most of the world recognizes only Killing in the Name Of from RATM or Stairway to Heaven from Led Zepellin, would you also call them one-hit wonders?
> 
> Second, this is a fucking thread mourning a recently deceased artist. Maybe you don't like him but how about some fucking consideration before playing the "oh look at me I don't like this dude and will insult everyone who does because I'm cool" card and looking like a douche?



Hey man, just because I'm saying what a lot of other people are thinking doesn't make me a douche, I'm just tired of these threads popping up every time some famous fuck dies, and everyone stops caring 3 days later. For the record I didn't insult anyone, and if I did it's pretty sad that they feel so strongly about some dried up old guy they never met. But that's just my opinion. Now if you'll excuse me I am tired, and have an exam tomorrow


----------



## Armaetus (May 17, 2010)

This sucks more than a gay man at a glory hole.

I truely find the ignorance above by some of the posters just overwhelming until Corto and Aden knocked some sense into them.


----------



## Slyck (May 17, 2010)

*This is for you, Dio.*

[yt]NHEXx51OXRU[/yt]​


----------



## Winter (May 17, 2010)

I really don't understand some of the people in this thread. Would you run in on a funeral or a wake and shout 'Hey, what are ya grieving for? I didn't even know the guy!'?

Yes, there are people who never heard of RJD, and there are people who hated his music, but does that mean us fans can't miss him? Does your not knowing him make him a non-person without mourners?

RJD was a great musician in his genre, and influenced lots of artists and bands during a more than forty years long career. Please, let us pay our respect without wading through posts from inflated egos and drama-humping trolls!


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 17, 2010)

Man this sucks, I got my first Dio CD just one or two months ago. Always liked him more than Ozzy personally (and no, don't let this turn into a Dio vs. Ozzy argument).

I haven't been this upset over a celebrity death since Steve Irwin died, and Steve Irwin was my fucking hero. I hope no other awesome metal singers will die in the near future.

I hope Stormtroopers of Death re-unites just to make a "Ballad of Dio" song, that would cheer me up.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 17, 2010)

Metal not my fav type of music. I like the older metal bands better, maybe cause i grew up listening to them.
Tho Black Sabbath is one of my fav metal bands.

R.I.P. Dio 
You may have left us but the music will stay with us forever.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 17, 2010)

o/'' Dio can you hear me?
I am lost and so alone...
I'm askin' for your guidance,
Won't you come down from your throne?
I need a tight compadre
Who will teach me how to rock.
My Father thinks you're evil,
But man, he can suck a cock.
Rock is not the devil's work,
It's magical and rad.
I'll never rock as long as I am
Stuck here with my Dad...

..::Ronnie James Dio::..
I hear you brave young Jables,
You are hungry for the rock.
But to learn the ancient method,
Sacred doors you must unlock.
Escape your father's clutches,
On this oppressive neighborhood.
On a journey you must go,
To find the land of Hollywood!
In The City of Fallen Angels,
Where the ocean meets the sand,
You will form a strong alliance,
And the world's most awesome band!
To find your fame and fortune,
Through the valley you must walk.
You will face your inner demons.
Now go my son and rock!

RIP James D ;_;


----------



## Hir (May 17, 2010)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showpost.php?p=1853297&postcount=1

"Rock in peace"

Heh, irony.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (May 17, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> o/'' Dio can you hear me?
> I am lost and so alone...
> I'm askin' for your guidance,
> Won't you come down from your throne?
> ...


 
Made me shed a tear. ;~; We will miss you Dio. Rock in Peace.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 17, 2010)

Lets all join our hands together in memory of this great, great man.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiUNv4e3FU4

Heres a short eulogy I wrote for him.

Ronnie James Dio, he inspired so many of us to be, more than we could be.  That may not have been inspiration towards the music aspect of some of our lives, however for me it was.  The music which, filled us with joy, and on a couple times, actually helped me out of depression.  The days will be darker, and yes we will live on, but life is less enjoyable now this man is not in it.  However, we can still keep his name and memory alive, in our minds...and in our hearts.  As a fellow rocker once said. 

"Dio can you hear me?
I am lost and so alone...
I'm askin' for your guidance,
Won't you come down from your throne?
I need a tight compadre
Who will teach me how to rock."

He may not have literally come down from his throne for all of us, but metaphorically he did, and showed each and every one of us the way to rock.  all we had to do was reach out and embrace it.  Now, I will sing a song of which I chose for this sad, sad day.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwJRltuApKI

*sings in the same vocal range as the since in the vid*


The minstrel boy to the war is gone,
In the ranks of death you'll find him;
His father's sword he hath girded on,
And his wild harp slung behind him;

"Land of Song!" cried the warrior bard,
"Tho' all the world betrays thee,
One sword, at least, thy rights shall guard,
One faithful harp shall praise thee!"

The Minstrel fell! But the foeman's steel
Could not bring that proud soul under;
The harp he lov'd ne'er spoke again,
For he tore its chords asunder;

And said "No chains shall sully thee,
Thou soul of love and brav'ry!
Thy songs were made for the pure and free
They shall never sound in slavery!


*wipes away a tear, then lays a rose on the grave and steps back into the crowd*


----------



## Darkhavenz0r (May 18, 2010)

Zerig said:


> Being anything other than a one hit wonder would mean *the majority of people [don't] know a song other than Holy Diver [...]*. I don't see why you guys are getting so defensive either, *it's not like I said he sucks ass, which, coincedentally, I think he does.*



You get the _*fuck*_ out of this forum and never return.

RIP Dio... Many dreams of meeting him face-to-face are no more, but the memory of him will live on forever.


----------

